# Reputable Breeders in NYC area?



## richsticks (May 5, 2007)

I am looking for my first Maltese. I live on Long Island (NYC area) and am looking for a reputable breeder in my area (willing to travel 2-3 hours). Can anyone lead me on the right path towards Maltese happiness? Thanks!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I found this in another thread...someone else asked the same question...

http://puppydogweb.com/kennels/maltese_luxor.htm

You may want to go into the breeder topic and see what you find! Sorry I am not much help! Im a first time malt owner!! Are you willing to ship?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to sm.

In the American Maltese Directory there are two New York Breeders. 

http://www.americanmaltese.org/



Good luck in your search for your new baby.

Tina


----------

